# Drum Perique; pipe tobacco?



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey guys, I'm not a usual pipe-smoker, more of a seasonal, winter-time, cozy up next to the fireplace and puff type of smoker. I have been rolling my own cigarettes for the past few days with this Drum Perique blend cigarette tobacco. It tastes very much like pipe-tobacco, and was wondering if anyone uses this in their pipes? It's got a strong, I don't want to say 'bitter', but... I guess piquant(?) flavor to it. I'm not so hot on it as a cigarette tobacco, as I find it's a little overwhelming. Thanks guys!


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Hey guys, I'm not a usual pipe-smoker, more of a seasonal, winter-time, cozy up next to the fireplace and puff type of smoker. I have been rolling my own cigarettes for the past few days with this Drum Perique blend cigarette tobacco. It tastes very much like pipe-tobacco, and was wondering if anyone uses this in their pipes? It's got a strong, I don't want to say 'bitter', but... I guess piquant(?) flavor to it. I'm not so hot on it as a cigarette tobacco, as I find it's a little overwhelming. Thanks guys!


RYO cigarette tobacco might not be cost effective as a pipe tobacco. I haven't checked lately but I know the April 1 tax hike affected RYO more than most things and 50 grams of that might cost more than 50 grams of premium pipe tobacco, in which case it might not be feasible to experiment with something meant for rolling papers. A lot of times it's a fine shag cut which doesn't work so well in a pipe. That's a lot of words to say that I've never tried it.


----------



## MarkC (Jul 4, 2009)

I tried Drum back when I was smoking cigarettes, and I've wondered the same thing. It's some damned fine tobacco, a real cut above the usual RYO stuff. However, since it's now over $11 a pouch here, I haven't been to keen to experiment...


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

dmkerr said:


> RYO cigarette tobacco might not be cost effective as a pipe tobacco. I haven't checked lately but I know the April 1 tax hike affected RYO more than most things and 50 grams of that might cost more than 50 grams of premium pipe tobacco, in which case it might not be feasible to experiment with something meant for rolling papers. A lot of times it's a fine shag cut which doesn't work so well in a pipe. That's a lot of words to say that I've never tried it.


some of the RYO makers started to make a longer cut (ie just slightly longer) and are calling it "pipe tobacco" instead--don't have the tax as high anymore!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

MarkC said:


> I tried Drum back when I was smoking cigarettes, and I've wondered the same thing. It's some damned fine tobacco, a real cut above the usual RYO stuff. However, since it's now over $11 a pouch here, I haven't been to keen to experiment...


OUCH HOLY CRAP! I thought NJ's taxes were high!!! With some vendor's asking 8-9 dollars a pack for regular cigarettes, I figured I'd try some of this stuff for 7-8 bucks a pouch.

They also make a Latakia blend, and a Turkish blend; I don't really inhale these cigarettes, but I wanted to taste what these tobaccos taste like, blended with a taste I already know. Thanks for the help fellahs!


----------

